# Cubers Documentary on CBC Newsworld



## PeterV (Nov 25, 2008)

Just a reminder that this program airs tonight, November 25, 2008, at 10:00 pm ET/PT on CBC Newsworld's The Lens. It's 27 minutes shorter than the theatrical version.

Link: http://www.cbc.ca/documentaries/thelens/2008/cubers/


----------



## Sa967St (Nov 26, 2008)

I'm watching it  
I already saw the theatrical version in Toronto last weekend but oh well, I'll see it again


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Nov 26, 2008)

Is it possible to watch this in California? If not then someone please, oh dear God, TAPE THIS or somethin


----------



## Tox|k (Nov 26, 2008)

ohh crap. I missed it, totally forgot. Meant to PVR it too. rats.


----------



## FrankMorris (Nov 27, 2008)

someone must have taped it and is capable of uploading it for those of use who could not see it. It would be awesome to check out.

Anyone?


----------



## Sa967St (Nov 27, 2008)

Kal El said:


> someone must have taped it and is capable of uploading it for those of use who could not see it. It would be awesome to check out.
> 
> Anyone?


Rhodri Mativo said he recorded it and he'll upload it somewhere


----------



## waffle=ijm (Nov 27, 2008)

Sa967St said:


> Kal El said:
> 
> 
> > someone must have taped it and is capable of uploading it for those of use who could not see it. It would be awesome to check out.
> ...



I totally just phased out and forgot about this  good to know someone recorded it.


----------



## KConny (Nov 27, 2008)

Can one buy the theatrical version some way?


----------



## Jai (Nov 28, 2008)

It'll eventually be available on DVD, but I don't think it's the theatrical version.


----------



## Raltenbach (Nov 28, 2008)

Any signs of an upload yet? What a sad time to be an American
The trailer for this has me really psyched. Hope there's a way for the rest of the world to see this soon, be it a download or a DVD release. I'd prefer the latter, as I know how much work goes into making a film like this. The makers should be compensated appropriately.


----------



## jcuber (Nov 28, 2008)

I want a dvd too.


----------



## somerandomkidmike (Nov 29, 2008)

I watched it... it was great


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Dec 1, 2008)

Thank you, Thank you, Thank you!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## skwishy (Dec 1, 2008)

Sa967St said:


> links for downloading CUBERS here:
> http://z15.invisionfree.com/canadianCUBING/index.php?showtopic=130&st=0&#last



Thank you! You have officially been put on my hero list!


----------



## cookingfat (Dec 1, 2008)

Sa967St said:


> links for downloading CUBERS here:
> http://z15.invisionfree.com/canadianCUBING/index.php?showtopic=130&st=0&#last



Legend. 

Thank you.


----------



## Sa967St (Dec 1, 2008)

skwishy said:


> Sa967St said:
> 
> 
> > links for downloading CUBERS here:
> ...


thank Rhodri (sushibuffet), he's the one who recorded it


----------



## skwishy (Dec 1, 2008)

you can both be on my hero list, Rhodri for recording and uploading, you for linking me to them.


----------



## VirKill (Dec 1, 2008)

Sa967St said:


> links for downloading CUBERS here:
> http://z15.invisionfree.com/canadianCUBING/index.php?showtopic=130&st=0&#last



Thank you!!! Fyuuuh... finally...

wait...800MB?! Humm...well...okay...


----------



## Jai (Dec 1, 2008)

The download link has been temporary taken down by Rhodri at my request, because we have to see if Dave is okay with this. Because they're eventually going to put this on DVD and *sell* it, I don't know if it's okay to distribute this for free.


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Dec 1, 2008)

Jai said:


> The download link has been temporary taken down by Rhodri at my request, because we have to see if Dave is okay with this. Because they're eventually going to put this on DVD and *sell* it, I don't know if it's okay to distribute this for free.



Uh oh...I already have 3 copies, please inform me if I have to delete them for some reason


----------



## Jai (Dec 1, 2008)

Ron (VB) told me on IRC that it's illegal to publicly distribute this, but it's okay to do it privately. Recording it was okay, because it was aired on TV. So if you want it, you'd have to ask somebody who bookmarked the link. If you already have it, it's okay. In short, it's okay to have it, I guess. The fault was in how it was distributed. If you have it, you don't have to delete it, unless Dave Campbell or the makers of the documentary request you to.

The link was taken down for the above-mentioned reason, so please, don't post here giving the download link.


----------



## Dave Campbell (Dec 1, 2008)

I have purposefully been staying out of this. I don’t really have anything to do with the film other than I have gotten to know the filmmakers fairly well over the years. I do not, however, endorse the distribution of it, but at the same time acknowledge that once it goes on TV, there is not much you can do about it. It would be like releasing CD and expecting it not to be available on the internet immediately. I am sure the filmmakers would ask it not to be made available, but that is because they are in debt about $30K from making this film. 

They do plan on making DVDs for all to purchase, but Richard, the director, told me it is going to take a while for that to come about. One reason being that once it is out on DVD it is difficult to sell the film to other TV markets. They had contractual obligations for it to be aired on CBC first. Now that it has, they are open to pursuing other markets in various countries. He also mentioned wanting to prepare some extra things for the DVD so it is more than just the theatrical version, but some bonus material as well. All of that, of course, takes time. So the DVD won’t be available for a while now.

In regards to the film itself, it is a really good documentary that I found quite entertaining and engaging. I do hope all cubers who are interested in seeing it get a chance to do so. It is quite fun to watch it as many scenes from WC2005 are like playing “Where’s Waldo – The Speedcuber Edition”. I was like, “There is Lars! Oh, it’s Ron and Ton! Oh my goodness, it is a young Brent Morgan! Shelly was at Orlando?” And it goes on and on. 

It repeats twice on Christmas Day on CBC again.


----------



## riffz (Dec 1, 2008)

Thanks for the link, that was great.


----------



## cookingfat (Dec 2, 2008)

it's on newsgroups. 

alt.binaries.documentaries


----------



## Sa967St (Dec 2, 2008)

Dave Campbell said:


> It is quite fun to watch it as many scenes from WC2005 are like playing “Where’s Waldo – The Speedcuber Edition”. I was like, “There is Lars! Oh, it’s Ron and Ton! Oh my goodness, it is a young Brent Morgan! Shelly was at Orlando?”


hey look its Dave with ridiculous hair XD


----------



## Hiero (Mar 21, 2010)

Is there any way to still see this documentary?


----------



## miniGOINGS (Mar 21, 2010)

Hiero said:


> Is there any way to still see this documentary?



Well...because the last post in this thread is OVER A YEAR OLD, I'm guessing so.


----------



## deadalnix (Mar 21, 2010)

And where ?


----------



## miniGOINGS (Mar 21, 2010)

I can find a whole bunch of parts of it, and some places to download, but on their site is a contact page. I would try that.


----------



## Sa967St (Mar 21, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> I can find a whole bunch of parts of it, and some places to download, but on their site is a contact page. I would try that.



ummm, have you seen the posts from the other CUBERS thread?


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Mar 21, 2010)

I wish I would have heard about this back in December of 2008. Back then I was going through my cubing phase of play with it for a few months and drop it, before I got as serious about it as I am now (which isn't that serious compared to some, but I also don't have the same amount of free time that I used to have).

I'd love to watch this!


----------



## chris410 (Mar 21, 2010)

I spoke to the producer and they are working on getting it released on dvd later this year.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Mar 22, 2010)

I'd definitely buy it, even for a price higher than average DVD price


----------



## chris410 (Mar 22, 2010)

fatboyxpc said:


> I'd definitely buy it, even for a price higher than average DVD price




I will reach out to the producer again and see if I can get any type of status update. I can't promise anything but I'll see what I can do. I've seen the movie and they did a very good job with it IMO. I am surprised they do not have it online somewhere that would allow us to purchase such as itunes.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Mar 22, 2010)

Putting it on any sort of online media would only allow people to copy and redistribute it easier. I'm not going to lie, I went and looked for a download link, but at the same time, I feel this is a film I'd gladly pay for.

I remember watching an old video with Stefan and somebody else (can't think of who at the moment), they met up at Orlando, and at the time of the video on youtube I was completely oblivious to the fact they had the WC there. That would have been so awesome to meet all the other speedcubers.


----------

